# cannot run acroread9



## hirohitosan (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi again.
I installed from ports acroread9 and when I try to start it I got:
	
	



```
acroread
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'RSException'
```
How can I fix this?

Thanks


----------



## n269 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,
This issue has been fixed in the later versions of Adobe Reader. You can download the latest version from http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/

Hope this helps.


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 17, 2009)

But there is acroread8 in ports. I though that 9 works better


----------



## crsd (Dec 17, 2009)

n269 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> This issue has been fixed in the later versions of Adobe Reader. You can download the latest version from http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/
> 
> Hope this helps.



What later versions? The one I got following your link is the same as in ports.


----------



## n269 (Dec 17, 2009)

The latest version available on the Adobe website is 9.2. The RSException issue was a bug in 9.1 but was fixed in this version.

What is the version of the Reader you got from the ports? Did you try the 9.2 version available on adobe.com? If you are facing the same issue with 9.2 as well, I'd recommend sending a post on the Adobe Reader UNIX forums - http://forums.adobe.com/community/adobe_reader_forums/adobe_reader_unix


----------



## crsd (Dec 17, 2009)

Running acroread9-9.2 here (the version in ports), version on adobe.com is the same. About reporting the crash - I really don't think Adobe cares about their software running on unsupported platform through emulation layer (linuxolator).


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 18, 2009)

I installed acroread9 from ports and pkg_info gives me acroread9-9.2. 
In this case we have to wait for the new version?


----------



## shuxuef (Feb 2, 2010)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> I installed acroread9 from ports and pkg_info gives me acroread9-9.2.
> In this case we have to wait for the new version?



Still the same problem in acroread9-9.3..... (using FreeBSD 8.0-release-p2)


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm having this problem for a long time too, also with 9.3.
Acroread 8 is doing ok.


----------



## shuxuef (Feb 3, 2010)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> I'm having this problem for a long time too, also with 9.3.
> Acroread 8 is doing ok.



Yep, acroread8 works well on my FreeBSD 8.0-release as well.


----------

